
A Mother’s Ninth-Century Manual on How to Be a Man - diodorus
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2017/12/01/mothers-ninth-century-manual-man/
======
firedev
Thought there will be a link to the actual book or something, so we could
compare their approach with the modern view.

~~~
tlb
English translation: [https://www.amazon.com/Handbook-William-Carolingian-
Medieval...](https://www.amazon.com/Handbook-William-Carolingian-Medieval-
Translation/dp/0813209382/ref=pd_sbs_14_1)

------
tempodox
Does anyone know where to get the original text? My search only yielded a
badly mangled and unreadable paper scan.

